# sockets



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi Steve 

I there one ? If there are sockets in a room say on different phases I've always used generic cover your ass sticker ' WARNING 415V Between points ...........

Personally I wouldn't be happy if they were within arms length (2m) but I have seen them 100mm

Sorry dont have the regs to hand

Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No matter how far away they might be, people can sill use items that are cord and plug connected. Having the sockets oriented far apart still doesn't prevent the appliances from being on top of each other. In my opinion, the appliance is much less safe, over time, then the socket itself. It's not like the electrons jump out of the socket holes, but appliances certainly fail due to age and abuse.


----------



## steve c (Sep 13, 2008)

Docara said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I there one ? If there are sockets in a room say on different phases I've always used generic cover your ass sticker ' WARNING 415V Between points ...........
> 
> ...


HI Matt

Thanks for the reply it is scarry that it would be done this way i have advised for the circuits be wired again from the origin of the supply 
so each office as its own circuit from one phase 
To reduce the danger to unskilled persons 

steve


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi Steve

Why????

Don't forget it is NOT against the regs to have sockets on different phases within a room think of the loading and/or balancing of loads across phases - realisticly what are the chances that two pieces of equipment have faults at the same time that do not blow a breaker trip an RCD etc. The only realistic chance is that some prick takes of both faceplates and decides to touch something - Very unlikely.

To make you feel better think about installation of class 1 and class 2 cabling - they can occupy cable tray as long as there is a minimum of 50mm spacing

A warning sticker (as per the regs specific wording for this reason) is all that is needed 
PS 400V not 415V as previously mentioned I forgot we are now buying our electricity from F******ing Europe 

Matt


----------



## steve c (Sep 13, 2008)

hi matt

The offices are about 15ft sq with a wall between each one there is about 
10 offices so i can balance the phases . on a ring circuit supplying two offices at a time as i said a 18way 3 phase cu it will also control the lighting on the shop floor taiking about european why did thay change
the colours from red yellow blue to brown black gray blue 
when work on 3 phase in a old instalation plenty of stickers around the place now

steve


----------

